# Rustburg, VA - Ebony F B&T URGENT (in a foster home)



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

**Ebony URGENT's Web Page

Adoption fees include: age-appropriate vaccines, deworming, flea/tick preventative, spay/neuter, microchip implant. HW test (dogs seven months and older), FelV/FIV testing (cats and kittens) Dogs and cats at the Campbell County Animal Control Facility are considered URGENT, due to limited holding space. The HSCC does not have its own facility. *All adoptions go through the HSCC*. There may be delays in returning phone calls; for fastest response to your inquiries, please email us at [email protected]


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

That's one happy, bouncy girl (see video). Sounds like she is in a small facility though, so not much time.....
___________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump again for Ebony!


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I filled out an online app for her yesterday so see if she'd be a fit for our household. No word yet....


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

good luck, crittersitter.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Best Wishes, crittersitter! She looks like such a likeable girl...BUMP!


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Unfortunately, they did not recommend her for a home with small dogs and cats. I hope someone will spring her. She is a beauty. Meanwhile my search for GSD number two continues.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## walton (Dec 16, 2003)

Critter Sitter,
what about a home with a female GSD and a male GSD...did they share any other particulars
thks


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

That just peeves me to no end. Here you are ready to bring her home and yet they worry about her with small dogs and cats. Do they KNOW she does not do well with small animals? Will they let you foster her at least to give her more time?


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

All they told me was they did not recommend her for small dogs or cats. Nothing was said about bigger dogs. I have notified my local GSD rescue groups about her....


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Here's an update from their site:We love to help our neighboring county humane societies whenever we can by crossposting their pets. Since Bedford Humane has not been able to place this lovely girl, we offered to give them some assistance with trying to find her a home. Ebony came in to the care of the Bedford folks when she and her sister were both saved from the county pound. Ebony's sister found a home quickly, but left Ebony behind. Ebony did not react well to that change and was returned to the humane society's care after an unsuccesful adoption. We have determined that she is a highly reactive dog when she sees others, and that doesn't always translate into just excitement. It is difficult to tell if Ebony wants to play or just wants to see what is going on and then be done with it when she sees another dog. For those reasons, we think it will be best for her to go into a home with no other dogs, and no small children or cats. German Shepherd-savvy families are preferred, of course. This is a dog I would love to have for myself. I adore GSD's and Ebony allowed me to touch her, put my fingers in her feet, handle and tug on her ears, and do just about anything to her. I did note that she favors one of her back legs, however, and hope that she will be screened for some arthritis or hip dysplasia problems, as she will need some meds if either one is present. She loves to chase balls but does not have the slightest interest in retrieving them! Gorgeous dog, but needs a very, very special family. Apply online and we will forward to Bedford Humane for their approval.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Still listed, still smiling - but for how much longer?
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

The info on Ebony's web page states that she is in a foster home - should she therefore not be considered Urgent? 
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

